# NYC Penn Station - Time to Arrive before Train Leaves



## Mark (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi All.

Family (2 Ads + 2 Teens) will be coming over to the USA for a holiday later in the year  and we'll be catching the 7.17am NER from NYC to WAS on the 16th September.

I have researched various forums and blogs and still haven't found a definitive answer on the time to arrive before the train leaves. Some say 40 minutes whereas others say 15 - 20 minutes prior since the gate normally doesn't open until 10 minutes until departure.

How busy will it be for that train? I've read plenty about the stampedes to the gate 

Also read about the Red Caps and think we'll utilise their service (hoping to have 4 x carry-on size only). Will there be many around that early in the morning?

If not very busy are Red Caps necessary?

Thanks in advance,

Mark


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 19, 2015)

If you aren't familiar with NYP, Red Caps are definitely the way to go! NYP can be a zoo during rush hours! They'll get you early boarding and you can beat the thundering hurd to your train and get seats together!

30 minutes before is plenty of time to arrive @ NYP since you're not checking bags, but you also must allow for traffic etc. while traveling to NYP from wherever?

At Union Station in WAS, the same approach applies.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Jun 19, 2015)

183 originates at NYP and is straddled by other trains. It is not a stampede situation. They don't bring the equipment over until roughly 6:40am at any rate, so not much before then as you will not be able to board it. :mellow:


----------



## caravanman (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi,

The so called stampedes are nothing to worry about in any case. The problem at NYP is simply that the staff don't know which platform will be used until quite near the time of departure. It can be a bit of a hustle getting through the gates to the escalators, but although it is a busy moment, it is nothing like as bad as the January sales!

No real need for redcaps if you carry your own stuff, I travel light myself. I guess the earlier you arrive, the earlier you register your request for a red cap... Dunno whether they give priority assistance to those who need wheelchair or similar mobility assistance.

I like the bustle of the place, and nearly always enjoy a ritual Krispy Kreem donut and coffee while watching the human circus whirl about me.

Several drug stores and food places inside if you need any last minute items for your journey.

I like to be in plenty of time when I travel, in this case I would be quite happy to arrive 20 minutes early, provided I had my tickets in my hand... probably add another 15 minutes if I needed to get tickets from a machine or ticket office.

I am a train travel fan, so time at the station is all part of the fun for me! 

Ed


----------



## Mark (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. We are staying down the road at Affinia Dumont so 10 minutes by bus. Didn't think 7.17am would be rush hour, but it is NY after all  .


----------



## me_little_me (Jun 20, 2015)

caravanman said:


> I like the bustle of the place, and nearly always enjoy a ritual Krispy Kreem donut and coffee while watching the human circus whirl about me.


 Y'all must be a Yankee. It's Krispy Kreme! Yankees should stick with Dunkin Donuts.

A true son of the south, I am! South Brooklyn, that is.



Mark said:


> Thanks for the feedback everyone. We are staying down the road at Affinia Dumont so 10 minutes by bus. Didn't think 7.17am would be rush hour, but it is NY after all  .


 The 20 minutes to walk it might be faster and less stressful unless you're as old as I am.

Email me at d2a148bb(at)opayq(dot)com. I can show you how to sign up for Amtrak points and get enough on your family's one-way trip to get a return trip for one of you free if there is enough time between the outgoing and return. That email is temporary to prevent spam.


----------



## SarahZ (Jun 20, 2015)

me_little_me said:


> caravanman said:
> 
> 
> > I like the bustle of the place, and nearly always enjoy a ritual Krispy Kreem donut and coffee while watching the human circus whirl about me.
> ...


Caravanman is from England.


----------



## me_little_me (Jun 20, 2015)

SarahZ said:


> me_little_me said:
> 
> 
> > caravanman said:
> ...


Worse! One of them Loyalists! Tea Party time!


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 20, 2015)

If it was NEW England, DD would be fine. But since it's OLD England,


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2015)

Thanks me_little_me, but we are only going one way and we're from Australia so won't be back for a while.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 21, 2015)

me_little_me said:


> caravanman said:
> 
> 
> > I like the bustle of the place, and nearly always enjoy a ritual Krispy Kreem donut and coffee while watching the human circus whirl about me.
> ...


I'm not sure what the flavor of "Kreme" is supposed to be but it doesn't appear to be anything dairy related and tastes more like sugary plastic to me. I'd assume that if you were going to consume a massive amount of body exploding calories you'd want to actually _taste_ them, but I could be wrong. Dunkin Donuts used to taste great when I was a kid but they've changed their process over time so that it's virtually indistinguishable from Krispy Plastic's conveyor belt system. Where I live we have a few local stores that still taste like actual donuts but they're becoming rarer by the day.


----------



## Manny T (Jun 21, 2015)

NYP isn't so much disorderly as crowded. There are a lot of people! While some are standing waiting for their tracks to be announced, others are criss-crossing to and fro heading for an exit.

With a 7:17 AM departure, all you have to do by 7 AM is (A) have your tickets in hand and (B) stand in the Main Waiting Room staring at the departure board. It's gigantic and you can't miss it.

Your track will be announced between 7 and 7:10 AM. When announced, proceed to your track--tracks are numbered, also East and West, entrance is off the Main Waiting Room, a motley line forms (sort of) and you take an escalator down.

That's about it. Whether you have Krispy Kreme or Dunkin Donuts in hand is optional, and totally up to you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks Train Attendant and all others for taking time to reply. Much appreciated and has put my mind at ease. Donut type depends on the sugar hit we need from waking up earlier and see us through to WDC :giggle:


----------

